# Joliet, Naperville, Romeoville, and chicagoland subs needed



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

We are looking for some quality subs for a few new large sites we are contracted for in Romeoville, Naperville, and Joliet. For those sites we need sw shovelers, Loaders, skids, and salt trucks. We also have a few new small/medium sites in naperville and palatine area for which we are looking for a truck crew to plow, shovel, and salt. We can provide salt, or you can use your own. If you aren't in those areas don't worry, We have other sites all over chicagoland, but we typically use the same crew year to year on recurring business. However, nothing is set in stone and If you are good we will fit you in. We are always looking for qualified subs that are capable of providing the level of service our clients expect. If you have good equipment and would like to consider working for us please goto our website @ northwestsnowremoval.com and email the link "work for us." you can PM me, but if you email from the site I probably respond much quicker. Thanks, and we look forward to keeping your equipment and men busy and profitable this winter.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

We really need the following for some new business that just came in. We need a skid with an 8ft pusher to be tailored between 2 storage facilities in Joliet. The truck and trailer can possibly be stored on one of the sites. In Naperville it is one large storage facility that needs a skid with an 8ft pusher. these will be a 2 inch contract and salt by request only. the skid can be stored on site in Naperville. In Romeoville it is a 1 inch contract with salt as needed. We need a loader(the bigger the better), a truck with a plow & large volume salt spreader, as well as a few shovelers. We can store salt on site at this property. We have a verbal commitment on another large 1 inch property in Naperville that will need the same equipment as the Romeoville property, but it is only verbal at this point. Until it's signed this week my hands are tied. We pay per occurrence for each service and net 30 from when the job is completed.

feel free to post any questions in this thread and I will try to reply in a timely fashion.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

We pay fair and net 30.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

if you have some work in or around chicago give me a call 773-798-0350


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

How far west are your accounts?


----------

